# Show all your Vintage Stumpjumper FSRs and Ground Controls



## Jamdel (Apr 28, 2005)

I do own 2 Made in Japan Specialized frames. The black one is a 1995 Stumpy Sport and the other is a 1996 Ground Control. Though they have very little travel compared to my 2006 S-Work Stumpy FSR, they are still very nice to ride with. Those DD Chromoly tubing are great !!! Those who love the feeling of Chromoly will love them. Cheers.....

*1995 Stumpjumper Sport*










*1996 Ground Control*










*So please do share your old school Specialized.....*


----------



## Jowan (Oct 18, 2005)

*Here's mine*

Original en build as an SS. The last was no succes, the newer fork screwed up the steering to much. Nice bike to see however.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*95 FSR Team*

Here's mine in sunday sketch up mode as I toy with the componentry for the finished build. The frame, shock and fork are NOS - so it should last a few years yet!

Neil


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*Another pic*

More for the FSR connoisseur!


----------



## Jamdel (Apr 28, 2005)

*1995 Specialized Stumjumper FSR Sport*

Another completed project. My 1995 Specialized Stumpy Sport FSR. As I have predicted, same as my Specialized Ground Control FSR, the ride is stiff and smooth. Thanks again to the Tange front and Alu rear. Great combo. A must frame for all Steel lovesr who wants a frame with little travel.










More pictures...

https://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/jamdel007/Specialized Sport Complete/



Jamdel said:


> I do own 2 Made in Japan Specialized frames. The black one is a 1995 Stumpy Sport and the other is a 1996 Ground Control. Though they have very little travel compared to my 2006 S-Work Stumpy FSR, they are still very nice to ride with. Those DD Chromoly tubing are great !!! Those who love the feeling of Chromoly will love them. Cheers.....
> 
> *1995 Stumpjumper Sport*
> 
> ...


----------



## ZPAlex (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's my 94 S-works


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ZPAlex said:


> Here's my 94 S-works


Nice. Could you tell me how much stroke that Alps shock has? Thanks. Anybody know how to decode the serial numbers on these?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I didn't realize these had such a following.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Need some non-FSR frame pics...


----------



## Nbartlett (May 1, 2012)

Newbie here.
Just picked up Ground Crontrol FSR for cheap but the front suspension is smoked. 
Any guidance on where to find replacement forks? I was told its an odd size so its hard to find. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nbartlett said:


> Newbie here.
> Just picked up Ground Crontrol FSR for cheap but the front suspension is smoked.
> Any guidance on where to find replacement forks? I was told its an odd size so its hard to find. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


1 1/8" threadless suspension forks are not hard to find. Even a fork with somewhat less travel than what would be the general norm today is also not difficult to track down.

Lots of options out there. eBay, craigslist, mtbr classifieds.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I didn't realize these had such a following.


I didn't know spinergys were allowed in this forum.
:nono:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> I didn't know spinergys were allowed in this forum.
> :nono:


This thread is over a half dozen years old....we didn't know back then.


----------



## vladas (Feb 3, 2012)

This is my full repaired Stumpjumper FSR 2003 
not as old as your but not new and still riding every day to the job and to the trail after that.

How it seemed then i foun this frame...









and after six mounths..


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

I have one of the 96 Ground Control frames hanging in garage. I plan to repaint and build it one of these days.


----------

